# Any Experience with Davidsons/Gallery of Guns/Gun Genie?



## utskidad

I ordered an in-stock long gun from their site a week ago Wednesday and picked a local FFL off their list. I received an order confirmation a few minutes later, and since then, this is what I've heard:



*************************
I have called the FFL three times. They seem confused by the names Davidsons/Gun Genie/Gallery of Guns, and they certainly have no knowledge of my pending order, other than what I tell them. 

I've never waited longer than 4 business days for an FFL to receive a gun on a web purchase, even from East Coast sellers. 

Anybody else have any experience with these clowns? Is it time to dispute the charge?


----------



## Wind In His Hair

I have ordered several guns from them and never had any issues on Davidson's end. I did have one incident using Impact Guns in West Valley as the FFL. They kept telling me they didn't have it, but the tracking number I received from Davidson's showed it was delivered. I ended up going down there with and it was there with all the other deliveries they hadn't checked in for several days.

If you don't mind me asking, who was the FFL you chose? I find it a bit hard to believe they don't know who Davidson's is because they are a pretty big name. Weird.


----------



## DallanC

I used GoG to buy my boys 7mm08. Chose a dealer in Lehi just off main street. Paid, gun was shipped out quickly and we had it in hand a few days later. I was pleased with the entire service.


-DallanC


----------



## utskidad

How did you guys get a tracking number? I log on to my account and it shows the sale, but it provides absolutely no tracking info. This, too, is a 7-08 purchase for my own son. 

I had them ship it to Discount Guns, gust west of I-15 on 21xx south.


----------



## Huge29

Usually a better way to go is by using the FFl's link to the Davidson's site; that is what I have done on two occasions and had great results. Here is the one to Sierra in Clearfield, they have the lowest markup of any http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consumers/subsites/dealer_home.asp?dealer_id=884197


----------



## utskidad

UPDATE: After ordering the "in stock" longgun on 4/3/2014, I received an email at 11:00 p.m. last night (4/11) entitled "Deferred Processing" that says my order was shipped, no date specified, "through FedEx 2 Day."

I then went looking for Davidsons phone number to see if I could get the FedEx tracking number. I found the "Contact Us" link in the footer of the "My Account" and "Genie Results" pages was dead text -- you click on it all day long and nothing happens, even though all other links in the footer work. You have to go to any other page to get a live "Contact Us" link.

I just called Davidsons:

*Me:* Can I have the tracking number for the fedex shipment, please?

*Them:* No, we can't give you that, but we can give you an estimated delivery date.

*Me:* Okay, I'll take that (stupid me, thinking he was going to give me something off the fedex screen.)

*Them:* Okay, let's see. It shipped yesterday, so two days later would be . . . Monday, Tuesday . . . Tuesday . . . it should arrive Tuesday.

*Me:* You know, I ordered this in stock gun on the 3rd, I'm not happy with how long it took to ship, and I have no intention of doing business with you in the future.

*Them:* Well, sir, it's not always our fault. We can't ship until the gun shop okays the shipment. . . blah . . . blah . . . blah

It sure feels like I'm stuck between two lousy vendors.


----------



## Critter

I have found that when having a firearm shipped to a FFL dealer in my area to notify the dealer about what is going on. Sometimes the shipper requires the FFL holder to fax a copy of their license before anything else happens if they don't already have it on file and that may take some time. However I have never had the shipper not give me a tracking number once the shipment is shipped.


----------



## utskidad

Critter said:


> Sometimes the shipper requires the FFL holder to fax a copy of their license before anything else happens if they don't already have it on file and that may take some time.


Critter, I have had the exact same experience when buying from Kentucky Gun Co., Tombstone, and three other online vendors whose names I can't remember. And that process normally takes all of 10 minutes with my usual FFL (who is not on Davidson's list of FFLs). That's why I scrutinized the single email I got from Davidsons. Their email says,

DISCOUNT GUNS AND AMMO III will contact you upon arrival of your firearm at [_MY NUMBER_]. If this number is incorrect or you are not contacted within 3-4 days, please contact them directly.​
It's also my experience that online firearm sellers explain these procedures on their FAQ pages. The Davidsons FAQ page has about 20 FAQs, none of which deal with FFLS, purchase procedures or the like.

And when I called Discount Guns -- 3 times -- they never asked my name or any other information. They just keep telling me to call back to see if the gun arrived.

I'm not the type to start yelling and screaming when I hit this level of frustration. (I'll leave that up to the New Yorkers who move to Park City and think that's how people are supposed to behave.) And I find that yelling and screaming at idiots just makes for really flustered idiots. But I can guarantee you, neither one of these vendors will ever see another dime of my business.

In the meantime, my son might someday get his Gotcha Day present, well past last week's anniversary of his adoption 12 years ago.


----------



## izzydog

I've bought quite a few guns from Gallery of Guns and have never had a problem. I have always used Barlows or High Energy Arms to have them deliverd. Maybe it's more on your FFL's end.


----------



## DallanC

I'm leaning towards your FFL as well. I emailed one of the ones GoG had on record as being local, asked them their rate and if it was ok to use them still. They responded "you bet!" so I completed the transaction and let the FFL know it was on its way. A few days later the FFL contacted me quite nicely and said "its here in great shape, pick it up anytime you want". Pretty slick! 

Finding good FFL's make life easier. Right now I'm using CAL-Ranch in american fork for FFL transfers. The two guys who work there are great. In fact I picked up a AR lower I had shipped in just this morning from them 


-DallanC


----------



## Afishnado

Yep, your FFL. Some FFL's won't even take transfers that they didn't initiate, and some will charge "handling fee's" along with the transfer fee negating any money you saved.


----------



## NRA Distinguished Expert

Here's my dealings with them over the last 10 years. I used to be able to use the Gun Genie and get an out the door price. I have bought 5 guns from them. Check out the prices on the Gun Genie, call the local gun store, go in, see if I actually like the gun, fill out the paperwork and within 3 days have my guns. Pay in cash or check and get the same price. Support local businesses. Now they have a bunch of extra charges tacked on but I still liked the idea of their guarantee. Pay $10 and have a new gun within 3 days. The big problem now is other suppliers can really undercut them and you need an honest FFL. That was my issue and Davidson's could care less. A small gun store opened up a few miles from my house and I wanted to check out a gun that I had just heard rave reviews about but have never actually handled. I called first, went in and liked the gun. The owner of this new shop came across as pretty honest and we had talked about just paying the whole Davidson's price in cash on the phone before I stepped in his store. That was actually a good thing because all he had was a laptop, was older and not internet savvy. He kept complaining about how he had some sort of virus so I was glad we worked out the cash price deal beforehand. There was no way I was going to give him my plastic. I pay him in cash, he knocks off $13 S&H because he has a BIG order he has to place from Davidson's. Cool I just saved $13, it will take at least 5 days but I'm in no rush. 5 days later I pick the gun up and no Davidson's warranty card in the case. Red Flag #1. I ask, this is a Davidson's right? His reply "yeah" and he gets up and gives me their lifetime warranty card. They are under lock and key. Alright nice doing business with you and when I get home I will register it online. "You don't have to do that" Red flag #2. I get home and try and register it online and get ERROR so I call Davidson's. I give them the serial # and it's not one of their guns. I call the LGS and he has a few different stories. I said I paid you for a Davidson's and this is unacceptable. "All sales are final". Great so I just paid a bunch more then I should have and don't have their lifetime warranty. I'm pretty mad but Davidson's actually had caller ID, unknowingly I had talked to their Web Manager and she called me back and wanted to know if he worked it out. No, he said "All sales are final". Did he represent the gun as a Davidson's? "Well if mean do I have a receipt that says Davidson's and a warranty card then yes" Can you send me those? I did and she assured me that it would be taken care of. Two weeks later and really just a bunch of Email lip service. "I'm going to pass this on to our Sales Manger and it will be resolved." It was passed to a sales coach who could care less about Davidson's reputation. When the LGS found out that I had talked to Davidson's, his reply was "sue me". After doing research I could have had the same gun with a lifetime warranty from Buds for $100 less. They charge around $10 - $15 for their warranty, no S&H and no tax unless you are in KY. You pay the FFL transfer fee. Is it exactly the same as Davidson's? No but for $100 cheaper on this gun, I would have gone that route. Evidently Davidson's is going to always side with their dealers even if fraud was committed and you scan and send the proof of that as an attachment. They are not the company they once were and if they just allow this kind of shady stuff basically I will never do business with them again. The local guy will likely be out of business within a year but you would think that Davidson's would actually care about their reputation. Did they do anything wrong at first? No but I have offered to buy another gun if they work with me. The dealers set the prices but you would think they have a lot of say with the reputable dealers prices. IOW, sell this guy this gun for this price. They promised me that they would help me out, they didn't and now I went from I love Davidson's to I would never do business with them again. It was bad enough getting conned by the shyster LGS. It is just as bad that I have 5 guns that I now wonder, would Davidson's really replace them under their warranty if they broke? I know, great first post but I was conned twice. First by a local shyster and then by what people think is a reputable company. I always thought they were reputable, a little more expensive but worth it for the piece of mind I used to have. Davidsons is no longer reputable and I will take my money elsewhere.


----------



## Aztarheel

This is Bryan Tucker, CEO of Davidson's. I just read about this and will dig in to the situation.


----------



## longbow

CEO of Davidson's? If this guy is legit, it sound like they give a dang to me. Good for you Mr. Tucker.


----------



## DallanC

Its a little alarming how we make a comment on some company / product and a supposed representative from said company suddenly shows up and makes a first post. How are they finding out about this place? Software that trolls the net for posts? NSA feeding them info? Its a little strange... I've noticed an increase to this (previously I made a comment on that huntmaps app for smart phones and a "guy from the company" suddenly posts for the first time and replies).

Its a little curious how they are finding us.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29

I looked into the guy's credentials, I think he is legit, good for him.

However, back to Mr NRA, what do you want them to do? Just ban the guy? That is the only reasonable solution I can think of. What would you expect Leupold to do when you found out the Leupold you bought from a guy is a Chinese knock off? They have nothing to do with your transaction. 
I have dealt with them on three occasions and had excellent experience with them. Their website is the industry standard to easily find what is out there, etc. Great company in my experience, however the overall customer experience lies largely in how the FFL handles things.


----------



## massmanute

Huge29 said:


> However, back to Mr NRA, what do you want them to do? Just ban the guy? That is the only reasonable solution I can think of.


Who would be banned from what, and banning would be the solution to what problem exactly?


----------



## massmanute

DallanC said:


> Its a little curious how they are finding us.


It's Santa.

He has gone to work for the NSA to help them find out whose naughty and nice. The pay is much better than the volunteer work he has been doing all these years, and the working conditions are better as well, especially this time of year, what with all of the overtime hours and harsh weather exposure.

Plus, he doesn't have to take care of livestock in his new job.

Unfortunately, a large number of vertically challenged folks lost their jobs when Santa closed down his old workshop, but in recent years he has contracted out most of that work anyway, so most of the elves were just hangers on, just putting in their time and looking forward to retirement and moving to a warm climate.


----------



## Bax*

I gotta say that my buddy bought a Colt AR .22LR from Davidsons a while ago and he filed for the warranty with them. A few months later his barrel had big problems and he needed to send it in for a warranty claim. Davidsons just sent him a brand new gun instead of making him wait for a repair. 

That was pretty cool if you ask me. 

I've bought lots of guns from them and never had an issue either. So I guess it's good to let others know that although some have had bad experiences, others have positive experiences.


----------



## Dunkem

Aztarheel said:


> This is Bryan Tucker, CEO of Davidson's. I just read about this and will dig in to the situation.


Thanks for taking the time to check this out Bryan.


----------



## Huge29

massmanute said:


> Who would be banned from what, and banning would be the solution to what problem exactly?


Not sure what Davidson's could do, they did nothing wrong. Does Mr NRA want Davidsons to ban this dealer from dealing with them? That is the only reasonable solution I can think of from their perspective as they had nothing to do with the deal.


----------



## Aztarheel

This is a follow up to the problem with a GalleryofGuns.com purchase posted by "NRA Distinguished Expert". Upon starting my research I ran into a roadblock due to having insufficient information at this point. I tried to find a dealer that we had listed simply as "LGS" and unfortunately could not find an active one.

Accordingly I would greatly appreciate if "NRA Distinguished Expert" would contact me on my cell phone at 928-925-6068 or via email at [email protected]. I take false representation of our warranty by any dealer very seriously.

I also checked into "Utskidad"'s report of problems using Discount Guns & Ammo III. It is our desire to ship all GalleryofGuns.com Gun Genie orders as fast as possible as we tie up the specific items in our inventory as soon as the order is placed. However we do need to get permission from the selected dealerbefore shipping for many reasons. Including but not limited to: the store may be closed for vacation, they have an account issue, we have not received an update of a local license that may be required in a particular state, or the account is on COD with us and must have funds available for the FEDEX driver when he attempts delivery.

This procedure typically works well for us, but in"Utskidad"'s case it did not, for that I apologize and would like to extend an offer to smooth things over. So if he would also contact me it would be great.

I am very proud of how we run our business, however we are not perfect and face the additional challenge of coordinating on-line sales through over 2400 independent dealers nationwide. I can assure you that we will strive to make right whatever issue a consumer or dealer has with our company, our solid 60 year plus reputation in the firearms business is at stake.

Sincerely,

Bryan Tucker
Davidson's
CEO/President
928-925-6068
[email protected]

P.S. For clarification purposes, Davidson's Inc. is the actual corporate name of our wholesale firearms company, GalleryofGuns.com is consumer website featuring the Gun Genie service for consumers to purchase from our extensive wholesale firearms inventory through our nationwide network of gun dealers.


----------



## wyogoob

Aztarheel said:


> This is a follow up to the problem with a GalleryofGuns.com purchase posted by "NRA Distinguished Expert". Upon starting my research I ran into a roadblock due to having insufficient information at this point. I tried to find a dealer that we had listed simply as "LGS" and unfortunately could not find an active one.
> 
> Accordingly I would greatly appreciate if "NRA Distinguished Expert" would contact me on my cell phone at 928-925-6068 or via email at [email protected]. I take false representation of our warranty by any dealer very seriously.
> 
> I also checked into "Utskidad"'s report of problems using Discount Guns & Ammo III. It is our desire to ship all GalleryofGuns.com Gun Genie orders as fast as possible as we tie up the specific items in our inventory as soon as the order is placed. However we do need to get permission from the selected dealerbefore shipping for many reasons. Including but not limited to: the store may be closed for vacation, they have an account issue, we have not received an update of a local license that may be required in a particular state, or the account is on COD with us and must have funds available for the FEDEX driver when he attempts delivery.
> 
> This procedure typically works well for us, but in"Utskidad"'s case it did not, for that I apologize and would like to extend an offer to smooth things over. So if he would also contact me it would be great.
> 
> I am very proud of how we run our business, however we are not perfect and face the additional challenge of coordinating on-line sales through over 2400 independent dealers nationwide. I can assure you that we will strive to make right whatever issue a consumer or dealer has with our company, our solid 60 year plus reputation in the firearms business is at stake.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Bryan Tucker
> Davidson's
> CEO/President
> 928-925-6068
> [email protected]
> 
> P.S. For clarification purposes, Davidson's Inc. is the actual corporate name of our wholesale firearms company, GalleryofGuns.com is consumer website featuring the Gun Genie service for consumers to purchase from our extensive wholesale firearms inventory through our nationwide network of gun dealers.


Thanks for coming on and posting.

Welcome to the Forum.

.


----------



## Nambaster

I have purchased 3 different guns from Davidsons guns and now I use their online gun catalog as a bookmarked reference for deciding on what gun I would like to purchase next. I feel that my gun collection is pretty sufficient but somehow that webpage keeps me browsing and I usually give in and buy a gun every so often.


----------



## NRA Distinguished Expert

LGS stands for local gun shop. As for the rest of the people who have had negative comments about my post, I was in communication with Davidson's and was assured they would look into this. That it would go up the ladder. Being that I have done business with them 5 times I would think that a local LGS that sells me a gun based on their Gun Genie price, represents it as a Davidsons and then sells me a gun that came from another distributer would warrant some looking into. Did Davidson's do anything wrong? NO except for their follow up. I did not find out the gun was was not a Davidson's until I tried to register it on their site. Then a follow up phone call and about 10 Emails back and forth. The guy who sold me the gun actually gave me the Davidsons warranty card but was lying from day ONE. I ask you, if you were conned and then contacted a reputable business and was assured that they would pass this matter up the chain to Corporate and didn't, wouldn't you comment on it? Yes I think they should pull the LGS's account. He is misrepresenting THEIR products and I paid about $100 more to have a DAVIDSON'S gun and their warranty. I will contact Bryan Tucker and get back to you. That is who I sent my original Email to but in the end it ended up with somebody who eventually passed it up to someone who sent me one Email. I heard nothing after that. I wanted to do business with them, paid an extra $100 for what I thought was a Davidson's. They did nothing to remedy the situation and the local LGS said "Sue Me". It has been a bad experience from the beginning. Let me contact Bryan Tucker and I will post the outcome. Don't be so quick to judge me. I was ripped off of $100 and wasted 2 weeks dealing with the wrong people at Davidson's. I told them I will eat this purchase, chalk it up to a learning experience and wanted to buy the exact same gun BUT from a reputable dealer but it had to be a Davidson's, that's what I paid for. Their reply? Nothing. I have had nothing but good experiences with Davidson's before this so don't jump all over me. I was posting about THIS experience. There are bad FFL's and I found one. Once again I did nothing wrong and neither did Davidson's until they said they would handle it. Apples to Oranges all the paperwork was in order so how was I supposed to know? I have a receipt and a Davidson's WARRANTY card. Lets see if Bryan Tucker is for real because he is who I sent the Email to in the first place. It was answered by a CS rep and then eventually a sales coach. That's as far as the ladder as it went. Then NOTHING. I will post the outcome.


----------



## NRA Distinguished Expert

Bryan Tucker is a straight shooter. The man is a CEO of a company and is one of the most down to earth, coolest people that I have ever dealt with. While a dishonest gun store owner was completely to blame for my situation, Bryan stepped up and took care of it. My faith in Davidson's has been restored. Somebody at Davidson's did drop the ball afterword's and he will take care of that. Really though, like I said in my first post it wasn't Davidson's or my fault. It was all on the LGS. He won't be in business long the way he acts. I had no way of knowing that it wasn't a Davidson's. I would learn quickly it wasn't. I have never had any issue with any gun purchase in my life. I always loved the Davidson's Guaranteed Lifetime Replacement Warranty but have never had to use it. The moral is: There are some very dishonest people out there who will do anything to make a buck. The store owner where I bought my gun from is one of those people. There are some people who are 100% HONEST and Bryan Tucker is one of them. He is the CEO of a large corporation, took the time to handle this and really is just one of those people that you want do business with. My ordeal has been dealt with in a great way, Bryan made it right even though he nor Davidson's were at fault. I retract my original post. Yes there was a miscommunication within Davidson's and their CEO took care of it.
Great Guy, Great Company.
The NSA was not involved to my knowledge.
One last note : He said that he has put his phone number out there before and the people who complained never called him. His philosophy is if anyone ever has a problem with Davidson's, just call him. I find that to a very cool way to do business.


----------



## DallanC

Excellent service, thats great they step up like that. As I said earlier, I used them with fantastic results and would do so again. Good companies need support.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

While we are on the subject of Davidson's / GoG and their great service... I would like to make one suggestion: Please start carrying some higher end firearms like Kimber, Cooper, Dakota, Blaser, Etc. I know that this is simpler said than done, but I would love to buy some higher end firearms from you guys instead of some random gun store that acts like their poop don't stink until I pull out my wallet (then they start kissing my bum).

Anyways, this was an awesome resolution to the issue and I am glad to see that Davisdon's still keeps my business!


----------



## NRA Distinguished Expert

They do have some Les Baer Customs but most of them are Allocated. For $3000 that random gun store had better kiss your bum. I know if I had one I wouldn't even let people touch it. Oops I just dropped your .45 and put a big scratch on it! Why are you so mad? It's just a scratch.


----------



## Huge29

NRA Distinguished Expert said:


> LGS stands for local gun shop. As for the rest of the people who have had negative comments about my post, I was in communication with Davidson's and was assured they would look into this. That it would go up the ladder. Being that I have done business with them 5 times I would think that a local LGS that sells me a gun based on their Gun Genie price, represents it as a Davidsons and then sells me a gun that came from another distributer would warrant some looking into. Did Davidson's do anything wrong? NO except for their follow up. I did not find out the gun was was not a Davidson's until I tried to register it on their site. Then a follow up phone call and about 10 Emails back and forth. The guy who sold me the gun actually gave me the Davidsons warranty card but was lying from day ONE. I ask you, if you were conned and then contacted a reputable business and was assured that they would pass this matter up the chain to Corporate and didn't, wouldn't you comment on it?


What would you expect Leupold to do when someone complains to them that they bought a fake Chinese knockoff unbeknownst to the buyer? I think you owe it to this company to go above any beyond in letting the whole world know how they took care of you when they had zero obligation to do so. Just the same way as you have attempted to run their name in the ground as your sole purpose of joining this forum, hopefully you have the decency to now join other forums with the sole purpose of spreading the GOG gospel, but I am guessing that you won't.


----------



## Huge29

Bax* said:


> While we are on the subject of Davidson's / GoG and their great service... I would like to make one suggestion: Please start carrying some higher end firearms like Kimber, Cooper, Dakota, Blaser, Etc. I


If I understand correctly, all of those companies including Benelli will not deal with distributors in any form and will only sell directly to the retailers. Not sure what their reasoning is, likely to cut out the middle man, but from what I understand it would be a task of asking a company to completely change the way they do business and throw away their millions of dollars in investments in logistics, transportation, etc. if I have understood teh issue correctly, however I too wish they would carry this stuff!


----------



## NRA Distinguished Expert

"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt. Abraham Lincoln" - Often credited to Lincoln but the real origin is unknown.
Did you ever think that perhaps you should follow your motto? You seem to have a problem with the NRA and evidently you are psychic. I have been dealing with the local ATF branch office because this guy is in violation of Federal and State gun laws out in the open on his website. Have you ever walked into a local ATF branch office even though you are a law abiding citizen? It's pretty unnerving. You have NO idea what was exactly discussed between me and Bryan Tucker. You have NO real idea why I joined this forum. You actually liked my post yet you have done nothing but attack me. Whatever you are "guessing", you should keep to yourself. Today I received a Fed Ex package from Bryan Tucker and since you evidently have special abilities, can you tell me what was in it? From now on you can call me NRA Distinguished Expert because I earned it, it takes a lot of time and isn't easy. Basically back off, I don't care how many posts you have made. It's people like you that actually keep decent people from posting on sites. I gave Bryan Tucker and Davidson's nothing but high praise after I spoke to him for almost an hour. Shall I run a Super Bowl commercial? It looks like the local LGS owner is not going to have a FFL much longer. Is that because he ripped me off and I want revenge? No, it's because the guy is such a piece of work that he thinks that the laws don't apply to him. A decent honest business man does not rip people off, skirt laws and just say "Sue Me" when they con you out your hard earned money. Just as a Super Moderator should welcome people and not just post inflammatory comments that chase people off. Is that your MO? Because it really seems that way. Think about your motto and know when to remain silent.


----------



## Bax*

NRA Distinguished Expert said:


> "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt. Abraham Lincoln" - Often credited to Lincoln but the real origin is unknown.
> Did you ever think that perhaps you should follow your motto? You seem to have a problem with the NRA and evidently you are psychic. I have been dealing with the local ATF branch office because this guy is in violation of Federal and State gun laws out in the open on his website. Have you ever walked into a local ATF branch office even though you are a law abiding citizen? It's pretty unnerving. You have NO idea what was exactly discussed between me and Bryan Tucker. You have NO real idea why I joined this forum. You actually liked my post yet you have done nothing but attack me. Whatever you are "guessing", you should keep to yourself. Today I received a Fed Ex package from Bryan Tucker and since you evidently have special abilities, can you tell me what was in it? From now on you can call me NRA Distinguished Expert because I earned it, it takes a lot of time and isn't easy. Basically back off, I don't care how many posts you have made. It's people like you that actually keep decent people from posting on sites. I gave Bryan Tucker and Davidson's nothing but high praise after I spoke to him for almost an hour. Shall I run a Super Bowl commercial? It looks like the local LGS owner is not going to have a FFL much longer. Is that because he ripped me off and I want revenge? No, it's because the guy is such a piece of work that he thinks that the laws don't apply to him. A decent honest business man does not rip people off, skirt laws and just say "Sue Me" when they con you out your hard earned money. Just as a Super Moderator should welcome people and not just post inflammatory comments that chase people off. Is that your MO? Because it really seems that way. Think about your motto and know when to remain silent.


Wow....


----------



## Huge29

It takes a psychic to know that you came on with your sole purpose (proven by your only contributions only being on this thread) all coming from the land of psychos, Illinois? You can call yourself a marshal, an expert or an indian chief, but you come off as a real wienie. Hopefully you take as much effort in praising what an excellent company Davidson's is as the effort you made to drag their name through the mud over an issue completely 100% unrelated to them. That is the only point, you clearly took offense to that that you will not do so in proving that your only purpose was to come on here and rip on them like a child would do; I am sure that you did this on many other forums, but frankly I don't care. What the adults in the discussion have learned is simply that Davidsons is an outstanding company, something that many of us already knew, made three purchases from them myself. Thanks for that and good luck with your life because I am sure that we will never hear from you again.


----------



## hossblur

I looked at the dates, it took CEO 2 days to respond after his OP. That is great, he did what he says he will do. I would wonder how it turned out. I did see though that Davidsons has to contact the dealer first. Why? It seems to me that if they are your dealer, they should be in good standing and this step wouldn't be necessary. Reputable companies should only do buisness with reputable dealers. If a gun dealer is a flake, why let them be associated with you. I hope we read that this CEO and the customer have this situation fixed the way the CEO said it would be. I always like to know my dollars are going to companies that appreciate the customer as much as they do the customers money.


----------



## NRA Distinguished Expert

I will say it one last time. Bryan Tucker and ALL of the people in Corporate at Davidson's are great. There was a little confusion as how to handle this at the lower levels. Once the CEO looked over everything, everything was taken care of quickly. I did not post on here to fight with anybody and I am not a psycho. The gun shop was new, was close to my house and the owner seemed alright. In retrospect I should have just dealt with my normal gun shop. I didn't and learned some very valuable things. While I like Davidson's and have 5 guns that I have bought through them, I also like to support local businesses. I have nothing against Home Depot but when you see the local hardware store go out of business after being a 3 or 4 generation store, frankly that sucks. Cabela's is a really cool place where on more then one occasion I have spent way more money then I intended. That's where the local gun stores come in. They are usually little, you give them business and you are also giving back to your local community. I had no idea that owner was basically a conman. I bought and paid for a Davidson's gun, it wasn't and when I tried to talk to the guy he started yelling "you got the gun you wanted" and then screamed sue me. I did not get the gun I paid for which was supposed to be a Davidson's. There are things that I cannot go into about how Davidson's works because that was part of a private conversation. Let's just say that you have to meet certain criteria to be a dealer with Davidson's. They have no idea how new stores are going to act. Once again and for the final time, I have nothing but respect for Davidson's. Bryan Tucker went out of his way to make it right. Davidson's is a great company and will have my business for life. I never went on any forums and ripped on them. Yes I live in Illinois but have relatives in Utah and go out west a couple times a year. I have been accused of many things that are simply not true. I wanted to be part of this forum and even posted a comment unrelated to this issue. For some reason I am not welcome here, I did get a response from Davidson's CEO which also took care of somebody else's issue. In the end I think that is a good thing. Some people don't see it that way and have made it clear by insulting my entire State that I will never be free to post or ask questions here. This will be my last post because I'm just going to get flamed again. In conclusion once again I have nothing but praise and respect for Bryan Tucker and how he runs Davidson's. They are a fantastic company to do business with and I suggest that everyone should but a gun or ten from them.


----------



## Loke

Recap. (so you don't have to waste time and brain cells like I just did). 8 1/2 months ago someone complains about a transaction with a Davidson's gun purchase. New guy resurrects the thread to complain about another transaction in a far, far away state. (why an issue with a LGS in a state 1000 miles away might be relevant is any one's guess.) CEO of company sees thread, rectifies issues. New guy cops attitude after story changes. (they usually do change when things get fixed. no big deal there.) New guy pouts, says he is done with the forum. Deletes that post, beats the dead horse again, and says he is done with the forum. I can't wait to see what is next.


----------



## Springville Shooter

One good thing came of this post.....I will be buying some guns from Davidson's.------SS


----------



## wyogoob

NRA Distinguished Expert said:


> I will say it one last time. Bryan Tucker and ALL of the people in Corporate at Davidson's are great. There was a little confusion as how to handle this at the lower levels. Once the CEO looked over everything, everything was taken care of quickly. ...............................................................................They are a fantastic company to do business with and I suggest that everyone should but a gun or ten from them.


Again, thanks for the clarification(s).

I'm from Illinois too and it's taken about one-half of the UWN members around here 7 years to get over it.  What part of Illinois are you from?

.


----------



## NRA Distinguished Expert

I'm from a far western suburb of Chicago. It will take 7 years to be accepted here? That's quite a long time. 7 years of getting flamed, I don't know. What part of Illinois are you from? BTW I meant BUY a gun or ten, that was a typo.


----------



## wyogoob

NRA Distinguished Expert said:


> I'm from a far western suburb of Chicago. It will take 7 years to be accepted here? That's quite a long time. 7 years of getting flamed, I don't know. What part of Illinois are you from? BTW I meant BUY a gun or ten, that was a typo.


Yeah, I worked in all the far western suburbs....worked in Bolingbrook briefly this year.

I'm from Geneseo, home of The Springfield Armory and Armalite. Rock River Arms and Les Baer are close by as is the Rock Island Arsenal, the largest government-owned weapons manufacturing arsenal in the United States.

.


----------



## NRA Distinguished Expert

I have been moving steadily west. I live in Downers Grove/Westmont now and with you working in Bolingbrook I'm sure you're familiar. Actually my friends coworkers wife did work at Armalite before they moved to Chicagoland. That's a mouthful. I don't know if you have the wonderful company Comcast but it shows me as being in Elmhurst or Villa Park, basically whatever their system comes up with.
I had a Springfield Armory 1911 but traded it and some cash for a Colt. My Springfield was a nice gun but my Colt was custom built by a guy in Indiana whose grandfather started the business. It's a very sweet 1911. The problem is every year I bring it back to him for a tune up and he just goes nuts. I mean it is one of his creations but if I hand it to him, he always just immediately starts tinkering, then offers me some spaghettios and a mountain dew. I think that's all he eats and drinks. He will start just tearing it down and usually after sitting for a couple of hours he's done. I have learned just about everything there is to know about 1911s from him. Then even though he has a hourly rate, he charges me less then half but always tacks on $2 for the spaghettios. He is very proud of the 1911 he built and I swear it is the most accurate 1911 I have ever shot especially after it's yearly tune up. if you have a 1911, there's nothing like having the guy who built it work on it. It becomes his again for a couple of hours once a year.


----------



## hossblur

NRA Distinguished Expert said:


> I'm from a far western suburb of Chicago. It will take 7 years to be accepted here? That's quite a long time. 7 years of getting flamed, I don't know. What part of Illinois are you from? BTW I meant BUY a gun or ten, that was a typo.


Illinois did give up Obama, it will take longer than 7 years to forgive that. I listen to a guy out of Texas, Micheal Berry. On Mondays he does the Chicago crime report, which is basically how many killings there were from the week before, sounds like a nice place to visit.

As to your post, as hard as it is to get a ffl, one would think LGS would be less likely to be a fraud.


----------



## NRA Distinguished Expert

I cannot argue the Obama thing, I can say I did not vote for him. Chicago has a bunch of issues with gangbangers killing other gangbangers and a bunch of innocent people getting killed in the crossfire. It's NOT a nice place to visit and I personally try and avoid certain areas. What's funny is that Illinois with it's FOID act has some of the strictest gun laws and checks in the Nation. The guns get in the gangbangers hands when certain kids go to school out of State, register as residents and then buy a bunch of guns, come back home and sell them on the street for 10X what they paid. It may be a little difficult to get an FFL but there are dishonest people in every business. This LGS is one and is one of those who has already had a few issues with the town he set up shop in last fall. He really won't be in the brick and mortar LGS for long. They won't even let him have signs. He will be back selling guns out of his house unless they shop him and bust him as he does not follow State or Federal laws. In all honesty I just want to put all this behind me. I will deal with a LGS that has been in business for 25 years but is a little more of a drive. I could have saved a month of BS for a 20 minute drive. How dumb is that?


----------



## wyogoob

NRA Distinguished Expert said:


> I have been moving steadily west. I live in Downers Grove/Westmont now and with you working in Bolingbrook I'm sure you're familiar. Actually my friends coworkers wife did work at Armalite before they moved to Chicagoland. That's a mouthful. I don't know if you have the wonderful company Comcast but it shows me as being in Elmhurst or Villa Park, basically whatever their system comes up with.
> ....................................................


Oh, you still live in Illinois. I thought maybe you'd moved to Utah to hunt wolves and get away from FOID.

Armalite is in Geneseo on the other side of the state.

.


----------



## NRA Distinguished Expert

I haven't moved that far West yet. I do go out there a couple times a year. I have actually been looking at houses in Naperville, I like my job and even though I have 22 years in, I'm far from retiring.
FOID really does suck, first you have to go through a State check before they even run a NICS. In the mean time the criminals just buy guns on the street and use them while your normal law abiding citizen catches all the heat.
My friends coworker moved from I think Moline to be the main IT guy at his company. His wife worked at Armalite before they moved here, not Armalite. 
Until you go to a different State, you don't realize how messed up the whole FOID system is. It's so casual in Indiana but here they won't even open the ammo case until you show your FOID card. You are not even allowed to have ONE bullet in your own house unless you hold a valid FOID card let alone a gun.


----------



## wyogoob

NRA Distinguished Expert said:


> I haven't moved that far West yet. I do go out there a couple times a year. I have actually been looking at houses in Naperville, I like my job and even though I have 22 years in, I'm far from retiring.
> FOID really does suck, first you have to go through a State check before they even run a NICS. In the mean time the criminals just buy guns on the street and use them while your normal law abiding citizen catches all the heat.
> My friends coworker moved from I think Moline to be the main IT guy at his company. His wife worked at Armalite before they moved here, not Armalite.
> Until you go to a different State, you don't realize how messed up the whole FOID system is. It's so casual in Indiana but here they won't even open the ammo case until you show your FOID card. You are not even allowed to have ONE bullet in your own house unless you hold a valid FOID card let alone a gun.


I was there when they started FOID, 1969. It was the end of civilization as we knew it. 10 years later it was like"who cares? just another tax." I have shared some stories, and opinions, of FOID, off and on here numerous times.


----------



## NRA Distinguished Expert

wyogoob said:


> I was there when they started FOID, 1969. It was the end of civilization as we knew it. 10 years later it was like"who cares? just another tax." I have shared some stories, and opinions, of FOID, off and on here numerous times.


I've read some of your posts about FOID and here are some observation's from someone who lives in Illinois. You are allowed to get a FOID card when you are 18. For me that was 1984. Statewide you are allowed to own long guns at 18 but cannot legally own a handgun until 21. Cook County put a $25 tax on guns called "The Violence Tax" but tabled a 5 cent a bullet tax. I live in Dupage County so those frivolous taxes do not apply. Chicago is still very handgun hostile law wise but what they seem to forget is that it isn't the citizens with clean records causing all of the violence. Yes the FOID Act is pretty much a tax but now your FOID card is good for 10 years and costs $10. They say that the police do not have access to your record of firearm purchases but when I was pulled over by a Illinois State Trooper he knew I held a FOID card. After all FOID is run by the State Police. Does the $10 bother me? No. Does the fact that that 10 days ago they changed the laws that to make certain traffic offenses into misdemeanors bother me? Yes. If I am caught speeding over 30 mph over I can get convicted of crime that could cause my FOID card to be revoked? On the Tollways you can be going 85 and get passed all day long by people who are going 100. I can lose my right to own guns over a speeding ticket? I find that very wrong and possibly illegal. It will happen to someone this year and be national news. I propose a simple solution. Put the people who shoot other people in prison and don't let them out early. I think that would take care of 99% of Chicago's violence problem. On this date in 1776 Thomas Paine published "Common Sense". Next week Illinois gets a new Republican Governor. Lets see if he exercises some common sense.


----------

